# You Can Lead a Horse to Water, But you Can't Make Him Drink?  A bit crewd.



## travcoman45 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ole and Sven are in the dessert with a horse. They come up on a watering hole and drink their fill, however the horse won't drink! Ole and Sven know the horse will die if it dosen't drink the water. No matter what they did the horse refused to drink!

So Ole comes up with a plan. He tells Sven to hold the horses head down in the water and he will litterally suck the water into the horse! So Sven grabs the horses head and shoves it down into the water, Ole goes around back, cups his hands over the horeses butt and starts sucking the water into the horse. 

Suddenly Ole stops and starts spittin and sputtering, he shouts out "Sven pull upa hes head, hes a suckin da mud!!!!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 11, 2008)

Funny one!!!


----------



## kookie (Feb 12, 2008)

Ohhhhhh yuckkkkkkkk.........Thats all I can say is yuckkkkkk.....


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 13, 2008)

I warned ya up front!


----------



## mossymo (Feb 13, 2008)

What is even more sick is while reading the joke my mind was thinking it was going a different way and talking about siphoning and priming the pump !!!


----------

